# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash Dec. 16 Money Bomb - "Join the Rebel Alliance!" [update: extended 24 hours]

## tsai3904

*DONATE HERE:*

*amashforcongress.com*



Facebook event:
https://www.facebook.com/events/509348095838879/




> *The Establishment Strikes Back*
> 
> Justin Amash has a primary challenger.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a local politician announced that he'll try to take Justin out in the Republican primary. 
> 
> Here's what we know so far about the opponent:
> 
> (1) He's backed by Big Business, which can't stand Justin's principled positions. He has announced that he'll spend $1 million on negative ads--and he's already on the air bashing Justin. 
> ...



--


[mod edit] moneybomb has been extended for an additional 24 hours!

https://www.facebook.com/events/5093...9125668194455/

----------


## muzzled dogg

Confusing theme

----------


## EBounding

> Confusing theme


How come?  I've never even seen Star Wars and it makes sense to me.

----------


## Endthefednow

*HOLD!*

I shall be giving some of my fiat to the Rebel Alliance! Just love it, Justin you are our only hope

----------


## mosquitobite

Almost 1000!  can we make this moneybomb hit over $1m to send a strong message to the establishment?

----------


## juleswin

> Almost 1000!  can we make this moneybomb hit over $1m to send a strong message to the establishment?


That is at an average of $1000 per donation. A more realistic number would be a $100 average which comes to around $100k which is still a big haul at Christmas time. Its sad that Justin Amash didn't speak up enough against the atrocity committed against the Syria people by mainly the $#@!wit, backwards cavemen in the gulf states. He could have asked congress to sanction them for supporting terrorism in his motherland.

----------


## mosquitobite

Those are just those who pledged.  

Can we spread the love for Justin enough that he can get a HUGE haul?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Will we have a ticker?

----------


## ConLem

Please consider a contribution!!

----------


## ConLem

oh, and here's an amazing video starring our own 3rd District Rep. Amash!

http://youtu.be/5Z9r94pYgoI

ENJOY!!!

----------


## angelatc

I was talking with a woman who is running for office and she reminded me that the TEA Party / Liberty candidates have to work infinitely harder to win their offices.  The Establishment base write big checks but don't get very enthused.

The TEA Party candidate base get really enthused but don't write very big checks.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I was talking with a woman who is running for office and she reminded me that the TEA Party / Liberty candidates have to work infinitely harder to win their offices.  The Establishment base write big checks but don't get very enthused.
> 
> The TEA Party candidate base get really enthused but don't write very big checks.


That's the gist of it.

----------


## angelatc

They only need 34 more people to meet the 1000 people goal on Facebook, so if you haven't joined yet ...

https://www.facebook.com/events/5093...y_type=regular

----------


## juleswin

So where is the link to make a pledge? I gotta believe it takes more than a facebook join to make a pledge

----------


## tsai3904

> So where is the link to make a pledge? I gotta believe it takes more than a facebook join to make a pledge


He's only asking for pledges on Facebook.  The Facebook event, though, is more of a marketing tool to spread the word of the money bomb.

----------


## tsai3904

Ticker is up at amashforcongress.com

Email just sent out by Justin's campaign manager:




> Monday is a big day for us.
> 
> On Monday, December 16, were running a 24-hour money bomb for Justinand it could be the most important one ever.
> 
> The Washington Establishment has picked a local politician to run against Justin in the Republican primary. Hes a wealthy self-funder who already has begun running $1 million in attack ads against Justin.
> 
> Thats not all. A D.C. lobbyist, Wall Street bankers, and some of the countrys largest labor unions are building an $8 million war chest to take out Justin and his allies.
> 
> Mondays money bomb will determine if we can respond to the smear campaign early on.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Big day Monday!

----------


## tsai3904

Over 1,000 attending on Facebook.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Over 1,000 attending on Facebook.

----------


## Adrock

I hope he has Ron and Rand on board and willing to promote it via FB and Twitter come Monday. I wonder what ever happened to Liberty for All PAC?

----------


## jurgs01

Done.
Date	12/15/2013
Amount	$25.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID	1adc067d34c74fcd94c589617d4749bf
Payment Method	E-check ending in XXXX
Organization	Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## anaconda

> Confusing theme


I think it means dark times have descended upon us. We must regroup and mount a new offensive.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

T minus 2 hours.

----------


## Endthefednow

T minus 14m 10s

*Hold*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Almost Midnight on the East coast... Tomorrow is going to be fun.

----------


## Endthefednow

Done:
Date 	12/16/2013
Amount 	$250.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID 	ac834b231f124d078037422f6c2658b1
Payment Method 	Credit Card (Visa) ending in xxxx
Organization 	Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## Mani

DONE:

Date 	12/16/2013
Amount 	$100.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID 	cda5b3783bff42df8073d709414a4c36
Payment Method 	Credit Card (Visa) ending in XXXX
Organization 	Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Awesome!

----------


## CrissyNY

Dear cristal,

On behalf of Justin Amash for Congress, I would like to thank you for your generous donation of $100.00. Your support makes it possible for us to continue our mission. We encourage you to ask your friends to donate at https://secure.piryx.com/donate/b3y1...amash/12162013.

A receipt of your donation is included with this email.

Thank you,

Justin Amash for Congress

go justin!

----------


## XTreat

Donated. JA sent me a personal fb message thanking me. Woot woot!

----------


## EBounding

Date 	12/16/2013
Amount 	$100.00 (One Time)
Organization 	Justin Amash for Congress
Org. Website 	http://www.amashforcongress.com
Payment Page 	Join the Rebel Alliance!

----------


## EBounding

It'd be great if he could get $100K...

----------


## cajuncocoa

Donated $100

----------


## liberalnurse

$70,300

----------


## fr33

donated $25

----------


## Pisces

Dear   ,

On behalf of Justin Amash for Congress, I would like to thank you for your generous donation of $100.00.

----------


## JK/SEA

Donation site down...anyone else?

----------


## cjm

his web site doesn't seem to be loading here.

ETA:



> Drupal
> Site off-line
> 
> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> If you are the maintainer of this site, please check your database settings in the settings.php file and ensure that your hosting provider's database server is running. For more help, see the handbook, or contact your hosting provider.
> 
> *The mysqli error was: Too many connections*

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Matt Collins

> his web site doesn't seem to be loading here.
> 
> ETA:


Yes, they seem to be having problems per the FaceBook group - https://www.facebook.com/events/509348095838879/

----------


## cjm

The site is up again, and I'm in...




> Date 	12/17/2013
> Amount 	$25.00 (One Time)
> Transaction ID 	1d763a0be68.......

----------


## tsai3904

> Donation site down...anyone else?


the direct link to donate is still working:

https://secure.piryx.com/donate/b3y1...amash/12162013

----------


## Lucille

On behalf of Justin Amash for Congress, I would like to thank you for your generous donation of $100.00. Your support makes it possible for us to continue our mission. We encourage you to ask your friends to donate at https://secure.piryx.com/donate/b3y1...amash/12162013.

----------


## JK/SEA

ticker ticker who's got the ticker...

----------


## Champ

The site appears to be back up, but there is some garbled webpage code at the top.

Ticker seems to be working again as well.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Donated $25

----------


## Champ

Under 25,000 to go.

We need some battle music to get this thing finished:

----------


## Kage127

Dear Brian,
On behalf of Justin Amash for Congress, I would like to thank you for your generous donation of $100.00. Your support makes it possible for us to continue our mission. We encourage you to ask your friends to donate at https://secure.piryx.com/donate/b3y1...amash/12162013.
A receipt of your donation is included with this email.
Thank you,
Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The site appears to be back up, but there is some garbled webpage code at the top.
> 
> Ticker seems to be working again as well.


It seems like we may have overwhelmed the servers... common problem, I hear.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yes, they seem to be having problems per the FaceBook group - https://www.facebook.com/events/509348095838879/


I hope this is all due to enthusiasm.

----------


## jct74



----------


## jtstellar

Dear Jeff,

Thank you for contributing to my campaign. I am committed to bringing restraint, transparency, and accountability to the federal government. The principles of liberty and economic freedom cannot be denied. We must embrace these principles to keep this country great. The consequences of unrestrained spending and our government's increasing entanglement in our private industries and personal lives threaten our long-term prosperity and the liberty of future generations.

We cannot wait another year, or two years, or four. Every day our government is growing and assigning itself new powers that we must take back. Your contribution will make a difference. You can also help by contributing your time, talents, and energy. Please e-mail volunteers@justinamash.com if you are willing to volunteer for my campaign or provide space in your yard or other private property for my campaign signs.

It is my privilege to have your support.

A receipt of your donation is included with this email.

Sincerely,

Justin Amash

Justin Amash for Congress

http://www.amashforcongress.com
Receipt
Please note that the charge will appear on your credit card
or bank account statement as "RALLY/PIRYX"
RECEIPT DETAILS
Date 	12/17/2013
Amount 	$100.00 (One Time)

----------


## Mani

$83,553!  Let's get him to the 100K goal!  21hours to go.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> $83,553!  Let's get him to the 100K goal!  21hours to go.


Justin needs another $16,262 to reach 100k

----------


## anaconda

Donated.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Can mods put a little mini-ticker on the front page for this? Also any other money bombs going on?

----------


## Cleaner44

I was a bit late to the party, just made my donation today.  I wish I could afford more.

----------


## Champ

Thanks!  It goes without saying: every little bit helps.

----------


## liberalnurse

$90,862    11 hours to go.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

$100k is such a nice round number...

----------


## EBounding

If Ron did a social media bump, it'd probably push him over $100k in one hour.

----------

